

Significant Research papers behind the growth in Big Data Tools - sonabinu
http://miningbigdata.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-research-papers-leading-to-big-data.html

======
eternalban
No relevant research was done before Google and Amazon? That's news.

~~~
sonabinu
These papers were key milestones and the technologies described therein
benefited from previous research.

